# Why do you powerlift



## heavydeads83 (Mar 11, 2013)

Why do you PL's do what you do?  There's nothing like hitting that new PR to me.  You know all of your hard work is paying off and it's a damn good feeling.  I also love the comradery we all share.  We stick together.  We cheer each other on and push each other to our limits.  I wouldn't trade it for anything and I wouldn't trade the guys I train with for anyone.


----------



## SAD (Mar 11, 2013)

I mean no offense to anybody by what I'm about to say.

I powerlift because not very many people will EVER get underneath 800+ pounds in nothing but a t-shirt and shorts, and willingly squat down and then stand back up.  It drives me to want to be in that elite group and its something that I will attain one day.  I may not be a born powerlifter, although I'm blessed with certain attributes that lend themselves to PLing, but with hard work, determination, and day after day, week after week, month after month, year after year consistency, I can join the one ton club raw and separate myself FOREVER as one of the few.  I aspire to greatness, and I'll be satisfied with nothing less.

Heavydeads, you nailed some of the things I love about this sport as well.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 11, 2013)

It's the best way I find to get stronger.


----------



## J-dub (Mar 11, 2013)

I just enjoy it.  I like working on my technique and trying to get better at something. I want to do something most people can't or won't. I also like that it's not subjective like BBing is. Either you can lift this weight or you can't.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2013)

Because it has carry over to just about every aspect of life. Except maybe playing twister


----------



## R1rider (Mar 11, 2013)

Because i love to squat/bench/dead. It dosent feel good til its heavy. Best way to back on size and strength

Setting new PRs, it makes me feel great. Its great for your core and entire body, when done right.

Check out power-unlimited on youtube....


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 11, 2013)

I just like to hang out with people as ugly or uglier than me.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 11, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I just like to hang out with people as ugly or uglier than me.



You must be a lonely man....


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

IDK why I lift heavy, but squatting a Olympic bar or those beastly red dumbbells keeps me from getting my ears pierced, gold rimmed teeth and saying Yo.


----------



## J-dub (Mar 11, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I just like to hang out with people as ugly or uglier than me.



LOL... Awesome!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 11, 2013)

Well men, as you are aware I no longer PL. However, I can say you guys have pretty well nailed it down. As a physique/BBr guy now I will just say I have the utmost respect for my PL friends. No one works harder at a purer version of weight training that a true power lifter. Oh, and I can't drink anymore but back in the PL days when we would celebrate at the end of the week downing a few beers with some beastly mofos in the bar was always a good time.

SAD said something that paints a picture for me of times gone by:  "Not very many people ever get under 800+ pounds in a tee shirt and shorts and lift it up." I certainly never squatted 800, but I recall hitting 600 and the screams that went up in the club were chill inducing and heartfelt. It was like everyone there celebrated with me.

Good thread, good shit, you meatheads are the purest of our sport.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 11, 2013)

i lift heavy cuz it makes me feel like a man. there is nothing more primal than grabbing an object and picking it up off the ground. you know thats how cavemen did it back in the day to show who was the more fit male for breeding. just grabbing big ass rocks to see who is the baddest.


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> i lift heavy cuz it makes me feel like a man. there is nothing more primal than grabbing an object and picking it up off the ground. you know thats how cavemen did it back in the day to show who was the more fit male for breeding. just grabbing big ass rocks to see who is the baddest.



Then taking that big rock and hitting the other fuckers over their heads...............hence PFM evolved.


----------



## DF (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't PL, but I like to challenge myself & break some PR's on occasion.


----------

